# Too many categories



## wawatusi (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey man,



Just my opinion but you have way to many categories!


----------



## gunslinger (Feb 16, 2007)

Well...........................offer up a suggestion.

I for one have been to many forums and this one is the easiest I've seen to navigate.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 16, 2007)

What are you trying to say?!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



















All joking aside..

A large portion of the categories are there by special request. A way to customize it a little is to subscribe to the forums (categories) you like by using the "Thread Tools" link - available once you click on the category.

Once you have selected and subscribed to all of your favorites you can click on UserCP at the top left Nav Bar to see all of your favorites in one neat, tidy place.

Note: You can subscribe and still select "No email notification" if you don't want to get an email every time someone posts.

Just an idea


----------



## ultramag (Feb 16, 2007)

Booooooooooooooo...........You have to be wrong, because we still don't have our gardening catagories up yet.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 16, 2007)

Chad,

I wasn't going to mention that yet.. I was going to add 1 per day and hope nobody would notice


----------



## vulcan75001 (Feb 16, 2007)

Jeff
Things are going great...stick to your game plan....


----------



## cajunsmoker (Feb 16, 2007)

The more categories the better I think.  I like having say bacon and sausage in their own sections so I don't have to search thru every pork thread to find a bacon thread or a sausage thread.

Just my .02 though.

I'm with UltraMag though, still looking forward to the gardening forum.


----------



## hanifen (Feb 16, 2007)

Yea the site is perfect - don't change a thing.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 16, 2007)

Well, since WaWa is a newbie, we'll hold off on the ritual "Stuffing the Smoker" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Do what Jeff suggests and subscribe to those topics that strike your fancy. As you gain or lose intrest in a thread, you can subscrbe/unsubscribe as needed.


----------



## gunslinger (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey Dutch, he's an "egg" owner
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . Remember what we did to last egghead that didn't like the way things were?
Does the phrase "git a rope" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





mean anything to ya?


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 16, 2007)

Gunny is it time for your medication?? You're a little on edge today. Someone hide the key to the gun safe... hurry!


----------



## gunslinger (Feb 16, 2007)

I keep my 6 shooter strapped to my hip most of the time. And it won't work to hide the keys, I know the combination.

I just received a call from my dispatchers. I get to go to work Monday!!! It's been 5 weeks. I've enjoyed the time off, as I haven't had any in over 4 years. But I'm ready to get back to the daily grind. I think I wore out my computer chair.


----------



## shellbellc (Feb 16, 2007)

That last egg owner, wasn't his name Humpty Dumpty????


----------



## wawatusi (Feb 17, 2007)

lol.... With all the changes going on I got a little lost navigating.... going from the smoking to the grillin and all.... If thats all the way you like it who am I to complain!



One suggestion would be though to have a misc equipment section instead of a particular meat thermometer section. How many meat thermos are there anyway?


Or a section on Charcoal. I am really pissed at the quality of Royal oak these days and don't know where exactly to vent my frustration for it..... ;)


----------

